# Free at Best Buy, $48 at Directv.com?



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

This seemed so absurd to me that I actually called D* to ask. The CSR had to concede that yes, it was better for me to go to Best Buy and get the DVR for $99 with the $100 rebate rather than pay $148 through them. Does this make sense? Is there some catch that I'm not seeing? Just want to make sure I'm not losing my mind here.


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

Also, if I buy it at Best Buy, can I take it home and install it myself? If I buy it, I want to start using it right away!


----------



## mrnrsdon (Aug 28, 2005)

D* is charging 148 because that includes installation. If you get it from Best Buy and install it yourself you need to make sure that you have to satellite inputs from the dish to the receiver. if not then the D* deal would probably be better as then the installer would do everything like that, also can move the old receiver to another room and install that for you at no extra charges.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

You can buy a Series II 40 hours Tivo for 99$ from a authorized Dealer and get a 150$ rebate from Tivo now.
http://www.tivorebates.com/promocenter/tivo/05-33817 faq.shtml


----------

